# Mayones introduces Djentlemen Series 7/8 Strings



## leonardo7 (Mar 20, 2012)

Pretty epic if you ask me! The Regius is one of my all time favorite guitars 

Djentleman Series:
http://www.ftp-mayones.pl/catalogue/2012/Mayones_Catalogue_2012_page_23.jpg

Full 2012 Mayones Catalogue:
30th Anniversary Catalogue online - Mayones Guitars & Basses - handmade in Poland since 1982

Congrats to Misha and PeteyG on the new Djently series! Congrats to Jochem, Bart and Acle as well! Lets face it, Mayones is onto somethin here.

Someone please post up that pic to the thread!

And if anyone wants to see my pics of my new Regius 8: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/191283-ngd-mayones-regius-8-custom-shop.html


----------



## Miek (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm not sure if the primary demographic interested in djent is going to be able to afford a Regius.


----------



## Philligan (Mar 20, 2012)

They look nice, but are they associated with artists in any way? At least four of those are exact copies (or really close) of guitars Pete Graves and Misha ordered. Seems weird 

EDIT: Thought to zoom in on the picture, can't see much due to my crappy netbook's tiny screen. They ARE copies, maybe limited runs?

Also, I'm digging the faded blue jean, and Misha's blue burst 8.


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 20, 2012)

Miek said:


> I'm not sure if the primary demographic interested in djent is going to be able to afford a Regius.



Some here and there will be, and hopefully others who have yet to take notice of the dare I say "genre" should still be intrigued by a very nice and beautiful instrument. 

Handmade in Poland, Mayones produces their guitars in very limited quantities so the cost is definitely going to be up there. Totally worth it if you can afford one.


----------



## IronGoliath (Mar 20, 2012)

Beautiful but so overpriced that I really think it isn't worth it when you can get a custom guitar for the same money and be even more satisfied. I don't think the market for guitars is going to be good with all of these overpriced silly instruments that don't cater directly to people. 

But there needs to be product for the derps I suppose.


----------



## dschonn (Mar 20, 2012)

this is so awesome, too bad they won´t really be affordable :/


----------



## IB-studjent- (Mar 20, 2012)

An 8 string in faded denim


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 20, 2012)

Dare I ask what they're going for?


----------



## IB-studjent- (Mar 20, 2012)

I think it's upper 3k? But that's just how I'd expect them to be priced after asking a lot of dealers for basically the same specs


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 20, 2012)

I really cant disclose what I paid for my Regius 8 but retail is $5600. That's definitely not what anyone would pay though, its just retail. Actual cost is up to the dealer. Mayones is a boutique company and their guitars are definitely something special. Honestly, you cant find an 11 piece neck thru instrument with the attention to detail and with such high quality craftsmanship anywhere with a 3 month build time. Yeah Carvin is gonna have the same build time and be much less expensive but they dont do 11 piece necks, pickups of your choice, scale length options, luminlay side dots, chambered mahogany, binding and bridge options etc.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 20, 2012)

More products with djent in the name... Must buy...


----------



## Galius (Mar 20, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> More products with djent in the name... Must buy...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 20, 2012)

Sense o' humor... I got one. Git you one! Can't get butthurt every time someone makes a joke--especially when it comes to the ever controversial (on SS.org, anyway) djent. It's just not that serious...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 20, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> Some here and there will be, and hopefully others who have yet to take notice of the dare I say "genre" should still be intrigued by a very nice and beautiful instrument.
> 
> Handmade in Poland, Mayones produces their guitars in very limited quantities so the cost is definitely going to be up there. Totally worth it if you can afford one.


 
Don't really need to be a djent-head to play those... Those are just straight up nice looking (and presumably nice playing) instruments. 

I imagine there are some folks outside the djent community that still play extended range instruments that might be just as interested. However, the question of whether or not THEY will be able to afford these still stands...


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 20, 2012)

I would buy Misha's Blue Jean model if I had the cash.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 20, 2012)

Customisbetter said:


> I would buy Misha's Blue Jean model if I had the cash.


 
Umm... yes?


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't know, Mayones shapes have never done anything for me. I'm not particularly excited. Although, I am wondering how the "Djent" name will go over with this, given the backlash on Lace when they named the Alumadjent.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 20, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> I don't know, Mayones shapes have never done anything for me. I'm not particularly excited. Although, I am wondering how the "Djent" name will go over with this, given the backlash on Lace when they named the Alumadjent.


 
Are you wearing flame retardant clothing?  

I don't think it will be that bad, honestly. As it stands, a lot of ERG players in the forefront do play what is known as "djent" so I feel like on the "mainstream" side of things it'll go just fine. And really if you're looking to turn a profit you have to market to the mainstream and hope those in the underground aren't elitist pricks and can see through the bullshit. If not, you're still maximizing your chances by marketing to the larger group.


----------



## Razzy (Mar 20, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> I don't know, Mayones shapes have never done anything for me. I'm not particularly excited. Although, I am wondering how the "Djent" name will go over with this, given the backlash on Lace when they named the Alumadjent.



The issue with lace was not that they were going to call it the Alumidjent, but the fact that they fucking laser engraved it in a huge font all the way across the pickup.


----------



## Church2224 (Mar 20, 2012)

I am not even a Djent fan and I really like these. Might need to pick up a 7 string.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 20, 2012)

Razzy said:


> The issue with lace was not that they were going to call it the Alumidjent, but the fact that they fucking laser engraved it in a huge font all the way across the pickup.



Ah, OK. Yeah, I guess I can see how that might irritate people. FWIW, I personally have no problem with the term Djent. But I know it rubs people the wrong way. If you want to get _my_ blood pressure up, bring up the Kardashians.


----------



## groovemasta (Mar 20, 2012)

Sorry if I'm missing the point but will these be cheaper than a fully custom guitar from them because otherwise that doesn't really make sense to me when, for the same price, you can have everything exactly how you want it.?

(they do look amazing though)


----------



## DoomJazz (Mar 20, 2012)

They're hot guitars... but I'm betting I'd have to sell my soul for one...


----------



## Galius (Mar 20, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Sense o' humor... I got one. Git you one! Can't get butthurt every time someone makes a joke--especially when it comes to the ever controversial (on SS.org, anyway) djent. It's just not that serious...


I knew you were being sarcastic.....


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Mar 20, 2012)

warning"Obligatory Comment About How They're Too Expensive"warning





> I'm 14 and have been listening to DeeeJent for the last week and have been wanting a mayones 8 string since monday, But they are so expensive it is almost unbuyable . does anyone know of a mayones style 8for under $150? That is all my mum will let me spend.
> 
> Also, how can I get a good djent tone from a marshall mgx 15watt amp?


----------



## Jamie (Mar 20, 2012)

These are not overpriced. I don't have the scratch, but at least 3 of the guitars pictured were at the namm show, and were the best 7 and 8 strings I've ever seen. If I had the $, I'd do it in a heartbeat. The price is totally justified. These are works of artisan craftsmanship. I didn't know of the misha association at the time. I just went to every booth that offered 7 and 8. They made everything else at the show feel cheap.
P.S. Good Jazz boxes are pretty cheap at $6000. The best I ever played started at $15,000 to $30,000 with no extra stuff.


----------



## Miek (Mar 20, 2012)

BlindingLight7 said:


> warning"Obligatory Comment About How They're Too Expensive"warning



:3


----------



## ibanez4lifesz (Mar 20, 2012)

I actually own the Faded Blue denim 7 string that is posted on the Djent series...they used my guitar as the picture...it's not actually owned by Misha  Custom shop guitar from NAMM 2012, and the pictures really do the top no justice. NGD coming soon! 

Mayones is an AMAZING guitar brand...without a doubt, the best guitars I have played to date, and I have owned quite a few over the years. I agree with the tread starter....the attention to detail is, without a doubt, above all others. 

They retail high, but can be had for very competitive prices if you shop around, ESPECIALLY considering the prices I see guys pay for customs around here. My local store is actually picking up distribution rights right now, so if anyone is SERIOUSLY interested in a Mayones, PM me, and I can do my best to get you a deal. 

Along with the blue jean one, I also grabbed a custom shop 8 stringer from NAMM 2012....also mind playing in feel and playability. 

I'm converted


----------



## gunch (Mar 20, 2012)

Idk about Mayo after hearing about some of their necks being screwed up despite being made out of 11 pieces of wood.

Usually the H8 stacks on fast after a couple dud reports on here.

Not like I'd ever have the scratch to buy one anyways, just saying.


----------



## MJS (Mar 20, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Although, I am wondering how the "Djent" name will go over with this, given the backlash on Lace when they named the Alumadjent.



I doubt I'm the only one that thinks it's retarded. They're very nice guitars and have some cool artist's names attached to them... but I have a hard time taking a company seriously if their list of cheesy marketing gimmicks includes "djent." 

It creates an image in my head of some exec in a suit pointing at pie charts while saying, "Our market research indicates that there are a lot of dumbasses getting all excited over a word they can't even agree on the meaning of. Let's show these young whippersnappers that we're not a bunch of squares and see if they'll think we're hip and buy our product if we slap that word on it."


----------



## Philligan (Mar 20, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> If you want to get _my_ blood pressure up, bring up the Kardashians.



Kim seems pretty dumb but is quite attractive.


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 20, 2012)

MJS said:


> I doubt I'm the only one that thinks it's retarded. They're very nice guitars and have some cool artist's names attached to them... but I have a hard time taking a company seriously if their list of cheesy marketing gimmicks includes "djent."
> 
> It creates an image in my head of some exec in a suit pointing at pie charts while saying, "Our market research indicates that there are a lot of dumbasses getting all excited over a word they can't even agree on the meaning of. Let's show these young whippersnappers that we're not a bunch of squares and see if they'll think we're hip and buy our product if we slap that word on it."



Mayones is owned by two brothers in their twenties. Very nice guys who are of the generation as the guys they are endorsing. Makes it more legit.


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 20, 2012)

That Regius 8 MM QM.... WANT


----------



## Danukenator (Mar 20, 2012)

Jamie said:


> P.S. Good Jazz boxes are pretty cheap at $6000. The best I ever played started at $15,000 to $30,000 with no extra stuff.



If you are paying 15,000$ for a guitar with nothing extra, you are out of your mind. At 6000$ you can get just about anything, perhaps you can get an exception like Greenfield where they are doing the Fanned fret acoustics by 30000$ is just ridiculous.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 21, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> If you are paying 15,000$ for a guitar with nothing extra, you are out of your mind. At 6000$ you can get just about anything, perhaps you can get an exception like Greenfield where they are doing the Fanned fret acoustics by 30000$ is just ridiculous.



Maybe (and I agree with you) but there are loads of dudes paying that for archtops and acoustics. $30K isn't even the most expensive. Interestingly, jazz guys aren't exactly known for pulling down the big coin, so they must really like those things.

Back on topic, what do those Mayones 8s sell for, street, anyway?


----------



## -42- (Mar 21, 2012)

What the balls man, they already had every chugging fanboy in the Northern Hemisphere ready to leverage his one of his parent's paychecks into one of those beasts, but did they need to smear our faces in that fact?


----------



## Miek (Mar 21, 2012)

For what it's worth, I do really like the look of the blueburst 8, Misha's got a great eye for color, regardless of how much input he did or didn't have on it. 
And I'd probably be way more interested in the Bart and Jochem 7s if they were more like their actual guitars. I think the biggest difference would just be the rad as fuck inlay.


----------



## Valennic (Mar 21, 2012)

Their description of djent is fucking retarded. You can say the same thing about any sub-genre of metal and have it be perfectly accurate.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 21, 2012)

How are these different from any other Regius ordered to spec? What's the point in specifying these models?


----------



## Mazzy (Mar 21, 2012)

Jamie said:


> P.S. Good Jazz boxes are pretty cheap at $6000. The best I ever played started at $15,000 to $30,000 with no extra stuff.


The amount of work and craftsmanship that goes into a jazz guitar is a different world than what goes into a metal/rock oriented guitar.

... and not to mention you must have the pickiest hands in the world, because many professionals spend much less than the 'lowend' 6k you're suggesting.


----------



## toiletstand (Mar 21, 2012)

while a lot of you who might order from the company have specific details and ideas about what they would want in a guitar. im sure they get a few requests here and there from people who arent to specific and will settle for "i want the specs that misha/petey/bart/jochem or acle have."


----------



## engage757 (Mar 21, 2012)

second from the left. Denim... MMMMMMM!


----------



## engage757 (Mar 21, 2012)

ibanez4lifesz said:


> I actually own the Faded Blue denim 7 string that is posted on the Djent series...they used my guitar as the picture...it's not actually owned by Misha  Custom shop guitar from NAMM 2012, and the pictures really do the top no justice. NGD coming soon!
> 
> Mayones is an AMAZING guitar brand...without a doubt, the best guitars I have played to date, and I have owned quite a few over the years. I agree with the tread starter....the attention to detail is, without a doubt, above all others.
> 
> ...




I believe I may be responsible for this downfall...


----------



## Philligan (Mar 21, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Back on topic, what do those Mayones 8s sell for, street, anyway?



I believe the ~$3k range? Which, to be honest, doesn't seem that outrageously expensive for what you're getting  It's no more than any average custom shop.

But yeah, what really doesn't make sense is why you can't just order your own Regius to spec. Although I'm guessing that this is gonna be like a small batch run, so maybe you'll be able to save a few hundred bucks by ordering one of these instead of your own custom.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 21, 2012)

That volume knob position on the 8s.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 21, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That volume knob position on the 8s.




I'm typically into that myself, but a little higher up toward the pickup selector would have worked better


----------



## Deadnightshade (Mar 21, 2012)

They seem to be fully loaded and that's good for someone who wants to drop the buck on a quality instrument,but I really wanna see some affordable mayones 8s.


I mean,if they have some 7s that retailers can get as low as this price:

???????? e-Shop


then why not an 8 for let's say 200 more euros?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 21, 2012)

What I'm saying is, if you're going to spend the money on one of these guitars, wouldn't you just get your own specifications?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 21, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> What I'm saying is, if you're going to spend the money on one of these guitars, wouldn't you just get your own specifications?



I think that goes for all signature guitars offered by makers with custom shops.


----------



## Thrashman (Mar 21, 2012)

People on here never cease to amaze me.

They are not marketed as 'Djent guitars', they are marketed as extended range instruments based on models used by popular and leading artist within a special genre of music, some made to be VERY articulate and clear with loads of midrange - isn't that just great? After all - the guitar is a "mid-range instrument".

Besides - they are GREAT looking instruments that probably play better than they look.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Mar 21, 2012)

Tried the 8 string MM 8 QM today at the Messe, wasn't impressed at all. They just don't do it for me. Although also tried one of their Nailbomb equipped masterbuilt models, that one was quite nice actually.


----------



## Necris (Mar 21, 2012)

The instruments themselves do nothing for me (not a Mayones fan), that's to say nothing of the absolutely ridiculous name for this series.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Mar 21, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think that goes for all signature guitars offered by makers with custom shops.



You spelled Ibanez Meshuggah signature wrong


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 21, 2012)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Tried the 8 string MM 8 QM today at the Messe, wasn't impressed at all. They just don't do it for me. Although also tried one of their Nailbomb equipped masterbuilt models, that one was quite nice actually.



Is it possible that you werent impressed because it has a basswood body? Im just curious why the masterbuilt was better. You mention it had nailbombs so Im thinking that maybe it was a tone thing rather than a playability thing? If it was a tone thing then it does lead to me to the basswood as the culprit, or the pickups. Or was the masterbuilt just all around better feeling?





Necris said:


> The instruments themselves do nothing for me (not a Mayones fan), that's to say nothing of the absolutely ridiculous name for this series.



Youve actually played one? and didnt like the tone or feel at all?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 21, 2012)

Deadnightshade said:


> You spelled Ibanez Meshuggah signature wrong



Ibanez doesn't have an open custom shop.


----------



## pink freud (Mar 21, 2012)

Have to say, the only Mayones I'm still really interested in is a Black Rose Maestro.

Would be interested in seeing a Caledonius ERG as well.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Mar 21, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ibanez doesn't have an open custom shop.



Technically you're right,I meant it more the "luthiery" shop way,since the meshuggah sigs production are supposed to be taken care of the same way a custom one does am I right?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 21, 2012)

Deadnightshade said:


> Technically you're right,I meant it more the "luthiery" shop way,since the meshuggah sigs production are supposed to be taken care of the same way a custom one does am I right?



It's contracted out to Sugi, which is a custom shop, but no Ibanez employee has a hand in them. 

The only Ibanez CS is the LACS, and it's very much not "open".


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 22, 2012)

Thrashman said:


> People on here never cease to amaze me.
> 
> They are not marketed as 'Djent guitars',



Wait, did you post this in the correct thread?  They mentioned "djent" like 10 times on the page and they're called the "Djentleman" series. I'm not sure where we are never ceasing to amaze you.


----------



## broj15 (Mar 22, 2012)

Regius 7 Gothic T and the Regius 8 MM QM are both amazing. The finish on that 8 string just might be the best thing to ever happen to a Mayones... Except for a sweet burl top, of course.

Edit: It just has "seymour duncans" listed as the pickups for the regius 7 gothic T... Anyone know what they actually are (as far as which model)?


----------



## Miek (Mar 22, 2012)

Bart's has an SH-2 and an SH-5 and Jochem's has an SH-2 and an SH-6


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Mar 22, 2012)

The burst on Misha's is....awesome. I wonder if I can get Carvin to do that finish for me? Hmmm...


----------



## jam3v (Mar 22, 2012)

Misha's blue burst really is stunning. If that guitar was reasonably priced, I would buy it.


----------



## Bigfan (Mar 22, 2012)

jam3v said:


> If that guitar was reasonably priced, I would buy it.



It isn't? What is your definition of a reasonable price from a custom-shop?


----------



## Valennic (Mar 22, 2012)

jam3v said:


> Misha's blue burst really is stunning. If that guitar was reasonably priced, I would buy it.



They're more expensive for us 'Muricans because of the exchange rate and the importing costs. IIRC they're sorta like Europes Carvin. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Mar 23, 2012)

This is an April Fools joke, right? Mayones just forgot to change their calenders or something, and they did the joke a month early.


----------



## The Norsemen (Mar 23, 2012)

Thrashman said:


> People on here never cease to amaze me.
> 
> They are not marketed as 'Djent guitars



What do you mean they aren't marketed as djent guitars?
Thats the entire point of the "Djentlemen" series. (Seriously could they find a word lamer than Djentlemen?)
The description states that they are perfect for djent.
I'm sure you could use these for other things but they were obviously created with a target audience in mind.

Even if the word Djent wasn't stamped all over the page and those artists werent listed I'd still know what these were for.


----------



## sakeido (Mar 23, 2012)

Valennic said:


> They're more expensive for us 'Muricans because of the exchange rate and the importing costs. IIRC they're sorta like Europes Carvin. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.



ehh I'm pretty sure even in Europe, Mayones is in a completely different price bracket than Carvin is to us here..


----------



## Jakke (Mar 23, 2012)

Valennic said:


> They're more expensive for us 'Muricans because of the exchange rate and the importing costs. IIRC they're sorta like Europes Carvin. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.



Ehh, they're a metric fuckton more expensive than Carvin.

OTT.. This seems a bit too ridiculous.


----------



## Zado (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok,gotta start saving.



And learning how to play that djent thing,or whatever is called


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Mar 23, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> Is it possible that you werent impressed because it has a basswood body? Im just curious why the masterbuilt was better. You mention it had nailbombs so Im thinking that maybe it was a tone thing rather than a playability thing? If it was a tone thing then it does lead to me to the basswood as the culprit, or the pickups. Or was the masterbuilt just all around better feeling?
> Youve actually played one? and didnt like the tone or feel at all?



I basically tried most of the guitars they're having at the Messe right now. There are a couple masterbuilts which are good (a Nailbomb red one and a Cold Sweat white one), not my thing but they have a smooth finish, good necks and tone. 

Misha's one is aesthetically quite good (don't like the top that much in person) but I really don't like the finish, neck, playability and the Aftermaths sounded quite dead in that guitar imho. I'm very unimpressed with Meshuggah's signature also, and the best 8 string I've tried (except from the last Blackmachine F8) is Carvin DC800 which is just plain awesome. Just my two cents on this little extended range comparison.


----------



## maliciousteve (Mar 24, 2012)

Hang on, THESE are too expensive? some of you guys were fapping/defending like mad for the Ibanez Meshuggah sig. Just saying.


----------



## fusion1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Not familiar with Mayones guitars, but seeing the headstock it reminds me of Caparison guitars only not as dramatic of a swoop. Come to think of it the Mayones headstock looks exactly like the older ESP Horizon guitars like Paige Hamilton from Helmet played.


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 25, 2012)

The Norsemen said:


> (Seriously could they find a word lamer than Djentlemen?)



 Maybe I only speak for myself, but I think that there'd be less of a problem with "djent" as a genre name if it wasn't used in puns such as this... then it makes me want to punch a baby. A high-end builder of 8-string guitars already associated with quite a few popular djent acts really doesn't really need to oversell the connection with such a silly name.


----------



## ilovefinnish (Mar 29, 2012)

to expensive...


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Apr 4, 2012)

I've just uploaded this video, it features one of the guitars from the new Djentlemen series, specifically Misha Mansoor's 8 string.


----------



## Thrashman (Apr 4, 2012)

Thrashman said:


> People on here never cease to amaze me.
> 
> They are not marketed as 'Djent guitars', they are marketed as extended range instruments based on models used by popular and leading artist within a special genre of music, some made to be VERY articulate and clear with loads of midrange - isn't that just great? After all - the guitar is a "mid-range instrument".
> 
> Besides - they are GREAT looking instruments that probably play better than they look.



Quoted out of neccessity.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 4, 2012)

That trans-green one... Oh god, the GAS!


----------



## Razzy (Apr 5, 2012)

Thrashman said:


> Quoted out of neccessity.



Nobody is denying that these are great guitars, but they're marketed as djent guitars. I'm really not sure how you're able to say they're not with a straight face.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 5, 2012)

Say what you will about the pricing and name, but those are nice guitars.


----------



## Setnakt (Apr 10, 2012)

Thrashman said:


> Quoted out of neccessity.



The title of the promo is "Djentleman Series." They explain what djent is, then on the side they list the number of "djenty" bands that use their djent-marketed guitars. Everything about this line of guitars is being marketed specifically as djent. "A perfect tool for djent style powerful riffs."

"Progressive metal" or whatever else that could be mentioned is not mentioned at all. A mid range focus, or a balanced sound, are not even mentioned. Clarity is mentioned once, which is not even really a function of the guitar itself. They talk about a "lower-end, heavier feel," whatever that means, and say that djent bands tend to use 8 strings - which isn't even true.

Re-read the promotional poster and tell me where it says anything about a mid-range focus or whatever, and doesn't just say it plays djent. Now get out of here, you troll.


----------



## HexaneLake (Apr 12, 2012)

Lol yea thatd be badass, LEMME GO TAKE OUT A LOAN RGHTQUIK


----------



## Aevolve (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow, some people really don't have any sense of humour whatsoever. 


EDIT: Also, my bad- didn't realize the thread was a couple months old. Serves me right, getting neg rep'd.


----------



## jake7doyle (Jun 22, 2012)

fml.... time to start buying lottery tickets again


----------



## fungwabus117 (Jun 22, 2012)

Edit: ignore this post


----------



## matisq (Jul 7, 2012)

Bulb talking about Mayones Djentelmen Series.


----------



## Purelojik (Jul 7, 2012)

dat ending lol


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 7, 2012)

Is Misha in a tunnel?


----------



## WookieDck (Jul 7, 2012)

I would rather have a Carvin


----------



## dvon21 (Jul 7, 2012)

This riff is the intro to so many of his videos u.u


----------



## leandroab (Jul 7, 2012)

Amazing guitars. Horrible, horrible name.


----------

